# NC Game Day IX - January 21 (PRE-REG NOW OPEN)



## Rel (Nov 30, 2005)

We've got our act together now and submissions are now open for the 9th NC Game Day.

Please read the following carefully as there have been some minor changes in procedure since the last Game Day.

As we've done with the last several events, all registration will take place at the Official NC Game Day Website. 





> To schedule a game, the following must happen in order:
> 
> 1) You must register on this site, and request to be a GM. If you were a GM on a previous Game Day, you should still be a GM on future Game Days, so go to step 3.
> 
> ...




If you have previously registered at the NC Game Day site then you don't have to do that part. If you've previously run a game at NC Game Day then you don't need to register as a GM. All you have to do at that point is submit your game and have it approved and slotted.

This is also the thread to talk about stuff like where we want to eat on Friday before the Game Day.  We've got a lot of people coming in from out of town this time so I'm excited about attendence this time around.  If there are any other questions, I'm happy to answer them as usual.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 30, 2005)

rats...

i think i'm in New York, New York for my wife's 50+ birthday that day.


----------



## Belen (Nov 30, 2005)

It will be good to see everyone. I already posted my game!

*A strange red light as of a phantom ship all aglow*

*Background*
_Five centuries have passed since the last sleeper ship arrived from the Sol system.  The Gandhi arrived 508 years ago.  She was one of three ships that left Sol in the final days for our system, yet the only to arrive.  Her records indicate that at least one ship was destroyed outside of the Oort Cloud near Sol.  The final ship, the Carolina, passed into legend…a modern Flying Dutchman, cursed to wander the stars forever…_

The Capella System was colonized 584 years ago by the Beowulf, Gibraltar, and Brahmin.  It had 3 habitable planets that were quickly terraformed.  A total of 14 of the 20 vessels slated to colonize Capella arrived bringing with them English, Scot, Irish, American, Australian, Indian, Japanese, and Spanish settlers.  Over the centuries, the Terrans terraformed a number of additional moons and expanded through the trinary  system.  Five major powers formed:  Star Kingdom of Beowulf, Principality of Catalan, Federated Colonies of Terra, New Indus, Nihon Empire.

*Adventure*
The Meganne, an old starlight class freighter, has just escaped from a nasty encounter with a few pirates that hold a grudge.  Unfortunately, she is now drifting in the Black, away from the normal shipping lanes and toward the edge of the System.  Little hope exists for the crew until they find a faint, intermittent signal. A signal from the past, a signal they cannot avoid, will it lead to salvation or nightmare?


----------



## Belen (Nov 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> rats...
> 
> i think i'm in New York, New York for my wife's 50+ birthday that day.




That's too bad.  I would love to meet you sometime.  Maybe you can make it for the maga gameday in April!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 30, 2005)

Rel, is it going to be Sky Galleons or Orcs! this time? I'd like to play me some Orcs! if you'd care to run it.


----------



## Belen (Nov 30, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, is it going to be Sky Galleons or Orcs! this time? I'd like to play me some Orcs! if you'd care to run it.




Orcs would be cool, but anything he wants to run would be fine...I purposely decided to run my game in the morning, in case there would be an Orcs! game.

As Rel is fond of saying "Play 'em in the am and GM in the pm."


----------



## reveal (Nov 30, 2005)

What is the layout of the place? Is it all going to be in the open or will there be private rooms for some games?


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2005)

WOO-HOO! It's ON, ladies and gentlemen! 



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> What is the layout of the place? Is it all going to be in the open or will there be private rooms for some games?




Usually it's a series of meeting and conference rooms, large enough to accomodate anywhere from 20 to 50 people, depending on the room. The Walnut Room, for instance is huge, but homey-sounding, even with a good 50 people in it. The other rooms are more your typical 1960's and 70's style college classrooms.


----------



## Belen (Nov 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What is the layout of the place? Is it all going to be in the open or will there be private rooms for some games?




The after hour D&D games are held at the Dollhouse.


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, is it going to be Sky Galleons or Orcs! this time? I'd like to play me some Orcs! if you'd care to run it.




I hate to disappoint but this time is going to be "None of the Above".  I'm running my Risus Misfit Superheroes game that I put together at the last minute and didn't get to use.  The players will get to play members of the United Nations Superheroes - Taskforce: Topeka.  Prepare to fight villany and terror in the Kansas heartland! 

Never fear however.  *Both* Sky Galleons and Orcz! will be back for the April Game Day.


----------



## reveal (Nov 30, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> The after hour D&D games are held at the Dollhouse.




There is no *** in the Champagne Room. 



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> The players will get to play members of the United Nations Superheroes - Taskforce: Topeka. Prepare to fight villany and terror in the Kansas heartland!




Can I be Captain Evo and have an alien sidekick named FSM?


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Can I be Captain Evo and have an alien sidekick named FSM?




No.

But the list of heroes is as follows:

Statue of Joseph Stalin Man - Crapped on by radioactive pigeons for years, this statue of Joseph Stalin came to life and can now switch between being a regular guy who looks just like (but has a personality very different from) Joseph Stalin and being a stone statue of Joseph Stalin who can't move at all.

Cornucopia - This rotund Greek woman carries with her the Horn of Plenty. She can instantly produce any food she wants from it, which is murder on her diet. But she stands ever ready to give evildoers a mouthful of yummy JUSTICE!

El-Fire-Bow - This young Cuban man was born with everburning elbows. He has real talent as a baseball pitcher ("He can bring the HEAT!") but was banned from the Major Leagues because his fiery elbows kept setting the uniforms on fire. He mainly sticks to sleeveless t-shirts now.

Fugu - This Japanese man was bitten by a radioactive pufferfish and now has amazing powers of puffing himself up to very large size. Fun at beach parties. Not so fun when trying to fight crime in an elevator or phone booth.

The Cobbler - Born of a wealthy German family, he is a frustrated inventor who can never seem to sell any of his inventions. He's venting his frustration by fighting crime using his "Incredishoes" that are clownishly large but should be taken (somewhat) seriously.

Rapunzel - Her hair grows really fast, at will. Whether she's whipping you with it or tying you up with it, well, it's all pretty kinky.


That's the roster.  I'll post the game sometime this afternoon or tonight.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Statue of Joseph Stalin Man - Crapped on by radioactive pigeons for years, this statue of Joseph Stalin came to life and can now switch between being a regular guy who looks just like (but has a personality very different from) Joseph Stalin and being a stone statue of Joseph Stalin who can't move at all.










Can I claim him now?


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> United Nations Superheroes - Taskforce: Topeka.  Prepare to fight villany and terror in the Kansas heartland!




This bodes interesting times.  However, I'm torn on (A) signing up for Clueless in a Shadowrun game, should she run it, or Phil's Faded Glory. (_Faded Glory_.. that rings bells... wonder if I'm forgetting something...)

In other news, I intend to offer Spycraft and finally get to show this great system off - but this time, updated to the all-new 2.0 rules! I'll have more details soon.


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Can I claim him now?




Because you were my "GenCon Wingman", yes.  I'd rather leave the rest of the sign ups to until the 16th though.  

(I'll make an exception for reveal however since he's flying like 2,000 miles and mentioned wanting to get in my game.  But that's where I draw the line unless there's bribery or somebody shows me their boobies.  A man has to have standards.)


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2005)

For those who might want a reference to the "Pre-thread Thread", here it is:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=157144


----------



## Mark Causey (Nov 30, 2005)

Did you say Risus? Heck, yeah!


----------



## Mark Causey (Nov 30, 2005)

By the way, if a Relbeque barbeque is needed, I have a recently installed grilling instrument from my wedding gifts, and a nice sized back yard. No children, but more dogs! That is, I have no children (_unlike Rel_) and I have more dogs (_than Rel_) OR No children (_for barbequing_), but more (_hot_) dogs (_for barbequing_)!

Heck, I could even host someone if needed. That is, I could even host (_give over some of my home_) if needed OR I could even host (_give my body over for a symbiotic relationship with an alien with cool powers_) if needed.


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> By the way, if a Relbeque barbeque is needed, I have a recently installed grilling instrument from my wedding gifts, and a nice sized back yard. No children, but more dogs! That is, I have no children (_unlike Rel_) and I have more dogs (_than Rel_) OR No children (_for barbequing_), but more (_hot_) dogs (_for barbequing_)!




I'm generally big on the BBQ concept but I'm a bit afraid that we could be asking for trouble if we try and do this in January.  Despite frequently having very mild winters, we don't have to look back further than last year to recall frozen precipitation falling on the weekend of the January Game Day.  If somebody wants to volunteer their house to host a big party that may well be confined to indoors, that's great.  If not then we should probably consider a restaurant.

I know that there have been slightly mixed reviews on the place, but remember that if we can get 25 people then we can get the back room at Errico's as a private room for the whole evening (with a pizza buffet for around $7-8 per person IIRC).


----------



## Mark Causey (Nov 30, 2005)

Is there any precedent or desire to help me in a playtest of a system in development? It would probably take both slots ...



> "The Face of Angels" is a card game and a story-creation system. The story that will be told already has a structure; there is a fixed beginning, a structure for the climax, and guidelines for the end. The events that will comprise the story are not set and will be made up during play. While telling this story, you and your friends will play a trick-taking card game, based off Spades and Buck Euchre that will help resolve the events in the story.
> 
> You need three to five players to play this game. Six or seven players could work, but results may be less satisfactory. One player will play the "world," specifically the world's reactions to the protagonists. The other players will all play protagonists, although they may well become each other's antagonists.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torm (Dec 1, 2005)

As I mentioned in the prequel thread, I just submitted to run a Feng Shui-based G.I. Joe one-off that I ran with a great deal of success for a local group last Christmas.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 1, 2005)

*Don't blame the Yugoloths this time around. Like Pilate, our hands are clean here.*

Alright, I submitted my game to the NC Gameday Site. Afternoon preferably, just so I'm properly awake.

3e DnD.

*Title:* The Iron Wrought _Cage_

*Description: *

The last thing you remember is being in Sigil, the City of Doors, staring at the haze above you shortly after the light began to fade from the sunless sky, looking up at the twinkling 'stars' formed by furnace fires, smokestacks and streetlamps on the opposite side of the city. There, at that point, your memories go black, and you recall nothing more.

You're still in Sigil, so you presume, sitting in the middle of the Hall of Speakers. One thing strikes you deeply though, and not just the fact that you're groggily waking up on its floor. The cavernous building is deathly quiet. There's not a sound, and normally you'd be able to distantly hear the everyday din and ruckus of the populace outside, especially with the Market and Guildhall Wards of the city hedging up to the Hall on all sides. But there's nothing of the sort.

You sit up and the fog clears from your mind. It's still as quiet as a tomb as you turn around and see the unconscious bodies of several others there on the floor. Incongruity on top of more incongruities, but what strikes you most is what you see through the open doors of the Hall's main entrance: the streets of Sigil, cold, quiet and empty.

*Details:*

3 to 6 players. PCs of 8th level or equivalent ECL (I may alter this a bit higher).

I'll have some pre-gen characters, or folks can come up with their own (subject to my prior approval).

Expect my normal tone for games. That is to say, -dark- with a bit of paranoia tossed in. Immersive, RP heavy, with decidedly more mature themes. The violence level, language, etc is entirely situation dependant, and I don't water down my Evil. If fiends are involved (*polite chuckle*) expect them to act like fiends, and not to be toned down in the slightest, so don't expect roses and candy as you beat up orcs and save a village.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wow*

I had no idea this existed, especially since it's in my back yard. I'll have to see if I can get something organized to run.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

Bayonet_Chris said:
			
		

> I had no idea this existed, especially since it's in my back yard. I'll have to see if I can get something organized to run.




Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you and let me know if you've got any questions.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm generally big on the BBQ concept but I'm a bit afraid that we could be asking for trouble if we try and do this in January.  Despite frequently having very mild winters, we don't have to look back further than last year to recall frozen precipitation falling on the weekend of the January Game Day.




ENWorld Snowball Fight!   



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I know that there have been slightly mixed reviews on the place, but remember that if we can get 25 people then we can get the back room at Errico's as a private room for the whole evening (with a pizza buffet for around $7-8 per person IIRC).




I've got no problems with Errico's. The foods decent, the back room is nice when we have it to ourselves, there is a game shop right down the block, and most of all-it's one of the few places I know how to get to in Raleigh (the others being the Motel 6, the Rockola Cafe, and the Student Center).


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've got no problems with Errico's. The foods decent, the back room is nice when we have it to ourselves, there is a game shop right down the block, and most of all-it's one of the few places I know how to get to in Raleigh (the others being the Motel 6, the Rockola Cafe, and the Student Center).




Note:  Fallen Orc Games (the game shop in the Errico's shopping center) closed in late October.  You can go down the road to visit All Fun and Games though.

I am fine with Errico's.  I cannot think of another place that offers a private room.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Note:  Fallen Orc Games (the game shop in the Errico's shopping center) closed in late October.




Damn! They had a huge amount of old 1e stuff that I wanted to pick through. The last two times I've been down I wasn't able to get there. 

Does All Fun & games have old/used stuff?


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Damn! They had a huge amount of old 1e stuff that I wanted to pick through. The last two times I've been down I wasn't able to get there.
> 
> Does All Fun & games have old/used stuff?




They have some stuff.  The husband of one of the owners is bringing in his entire pre-3e collection.  I can ask him to have it ready by gameday if you like.


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel:

I tried to edit my game.  For some reason, it lists as running from 12am-2pm.  Under edit, it correctly has the start time listed as 9am and to run for 5 hours.  Is there any way to fix this bug?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> They have some stuff.  The husband of one of the owners is bringing in his entire pre-3e collection.  I can ask him to have it ready by gameday if you like.




Yes please! In fact, if you wouldn't mind, can you see if he has any old Dungeon magazines, especially 1e issues? 

What are the store hours? I usually end up getting down to Raleigh around 6-7pm, and would hate to miss them by an hour or so. Do they have a website?


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes please! In fact, if you wouldn't mind, can you see if he has any old Dungeon magazines, especially 1e issues?
> 
> What are the store hours? I usually end up getting down to Raleigh around 6-7pm, and would hate to miss them by an hour or so. Do they have a website?




I will see if he has any of the older magazines.  They are open from 10-10 Monday-Saturday and 12-6 on Sunday.


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I will see if he has any of the older magazines.  They are open from 10-10 Monday-Saturday and 12-6 on Sunday.




Well, heck! With Hours like that, I may be able to make it there before the dinner, myself!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I will see if he has any of the older magazines.  They are open from 10-10 Monday-Saturday and 12-6 on Sunday.




Thanks! I'll be sure to swing by when I get there.


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Well, heck! With Hours like that, I may be able to make it there before the dinner, myself!




This is one of the reason I love the store. They changed their hours after I made the suggestion that a lot of gamers work, but would still want to use their store.  Many times, they will stay extra late if they have active games in the store.  It is not uncommon for them to leave at 2am on Saturday.

They also let us hold the DM Dinners there.

And Rel, I know I have let this one slip.  I am working on it.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> They also let us hold the DM Dinners there.
> 
> And Rel, I know I have let this one slip.  I am working on it.




No worries.  I haven't had a lot of time lately anyway.

I was considering seeing if I could get a band of locals to help me playtest my Risus game at the next DM Dinner Day if we can squeeze one in before the Game Day.

Also, I discovered week before last about Fallen Orc.  Not a huge shock since the owner didn't exactly put the "F" in FLGS.  Is the AF&G gang jubilant or merely smugly pleased?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel,

I'd like to try out Risus. Keep me on your watchlist, okay?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I was considering seeing if I could get a *band of locals* to help me playtest my Risus game at the next DM Dinner Day if we can squeeze one in before the Game Day.




Band of Locals? Party of Bards with Skill Focus [Knowledge(Local)]?


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> No worries.  I haven't had a lot of time lately anyway.
> 
> I was considering seeing if I could get a band of locals to help me playtest my Risus game at the next DM Dinner Day if we can squeeze one in before the Game Day.
> 
> Also, I discovered week before last about Fallen Orc.  Not a huge shock since the owner didn't exactly put the "F" in FLGS.  Is the AF&G gang jubilant or merely smugly pleased?




They were sorry to see him go, despite the fact that he and his friend vowed to put them out of business and constantly complained that the ladies were not "true" gamers.  Bobbie plays Magic and Viv plays D&D, Vampire, Warhammer etc.  Not sure how they can be classified as anything but true gamers.

One thing I have found is that several of the other stores in the area are very negative towards AFNG and seem to be making some very personal comments about them.  I have even had some store owners ask me to spy on them and offer free books.


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2005)

The ladies at All Fun and Games went ahead and scheduled a "DM's Dinner" on Sunday, December 18 from 6-8, although if a lot of people attend, then we can keep the place open later.

Does this help, Rel?  I am going to schedule one for early Jan as well.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> They were sorry to see him go, despite the fact that he and his friend vowed to put them out of business and constantly complained that the ladies were not "true" gamers.  Bobbie plays Magic and Viv plays D&D, Vampire, Warhammer etc.  Not sure how they can be classified as anything but true gamers.




I was always fond of his "low pressure sales tactics".  Meaning he might (might) look up from his x-box game and say "Hey" when you entered the store.

I started off having what I thought was good raport with the guy when he found out that I was a former RM writer.  We traded some stuff and all that.  But the last few months I've had little incentive to go in the place because he was so damn surly.  Me and all my friends shop almost exclusively at AF&G and my gaming group has nothing but good things to say about them.



> One thing I have found is that several of the other stores in the area are very negative towards AFNG and seem to be making some very personal comments about them.  I have even had some store owners ask me to spy on them and offer free books.




I haven't heard or noticed this but you'd be in a lot better position to see it than I would.  Does this have to do with them splitting away from Games Galore?


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> The ladies at All Fun and Games went ahead and scheduled a "DM's Dinner" on Sunday, December 18 from 6-8, although if a lot of people attend, then we can keep the place open later.
> 
> Does this help, Rel?  I am going to schedule one for early Jan as well.
> 
> Dave




We'll see how it goes.  I've got to work that Saturday and then our Christmas party is the night of the 17th.  Whether my wife lets me disappear the following day and evening is questionable.


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> They were sorry to see him go, despite the fact that he and his friend vowed to put them out of business




I went in there all of one time, and he didn't strike me as friendly at all. Doesn't look like Cary lost much when he closed, except some older gaming stock.


----------



## Old One (Dec 1, 2005)

*Boo-Ya!*

Posted the game request...

_*Title:*_ A Three Hour Tour...

_*System:*_ (d20) Grim Tales + BCCS Magic (Morning Slot: 9-2)

*Set-up:* An elite team from the Imperial Inspection Bureau is tasked with retrieving the wayward daughter of a prominent senator who eloped with her lover.  Unfortunately, the Corsairs of the Crescent Sea interrupted the honeymoon cruise and now hold the couple.  Can they be saved?

Get ready to buckle your swash!

Pre-Gen 8th-level PCs provided (Side Note: If the beta-test Grim Tales Magic rules are ready...we will be using those instead).

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm in there like swimwear. . .


Does reveal still need a ride from the airport and/or accomodations?


----------



## Alenda (Dec 1, 2005)

I posted my game to the NC Gameday website earlier this morning. I'm running the True20 system "Blue Rose" in the afternoon slot. This is the first time I've run in the afternoon, so we'll see how it goes!

About the Game: You are a member of a group of adventurers retained by the Queen of Aldis to maintain law and order throughout the realm. While traveling in a rural part of the Kingdom, you hear rumors of strange happenings in the small town of Aster’s Brook: tales of freak snowstorms, sightings of Unicorns, and even stories of the dead rising from their graves! As you travel towards Aster’s Brook to investigate, you wonder if there is a greater force at work than even you can handle.

About the System: Blue Rose is a True20 RPG system, so called because the only dice needed to play the game is a d20. Blue Rose strongly emphasizes roleplaying, while striving for fast and effective combat. Because the game is roleplay-heavy, it is limited to 4 players to allow for maximum interaction.  While the rules differ from the standard d20 system, any player familiar with d20 will easily be able to master True20. A brief explanation of the rules will precede the game and rule sheets will be distributed to players.

About the Setting: Blue Rose is set in Aldea, a fantasy world of ancient and powerful magic. Specifically, heroes arise in the land of Aldis, the peaceful Kingdom of the Blue Rose where brave women and men, gifted with arcane powers, live and work side-by-side with intelligent animal companions. The heroes of Aldis strive to uphold the ideals of fairness, justice, and equality, while protecting their homeland against its aggressive neighbors. (paraphrased from the Blue Rose website. To learn more, visit: http://bluerose.greenronin.com)


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm in there like swimwear. . .
> 
> 
> Does reveal still need a ride from the airport and/or accomodations?




I'm staying with Rel. Not sure about the ride but we can figure that out closer to gameday.


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm staying with Rel.




It'll be good to meet ya, roomie.


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It'll be good to meet ya, roomie.




Did I say Rel? I meant a Holiday 6. In Charlotte. I can't remember the street. And it's an unlisted number.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Did I say Rel? I meant a Holiday 6. In Charlotte. I can't remember the street. And it's an unlisted number.




Please don't tease the Henry.  He's a moderator and can edit your .sig to say something like, "Man, that Brad Pitt is just dreamy...*sigh*"

That is all.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Please don't tease the Henry.  He's a moderator and can edit your .sig to say something like, "Man, that Brad Pitt is just dreamy...*sigh*"
> 
> That is all.




Or, "Man, that Brad Pitt has more ... snuffocity ... *sigh*"


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Posted the game request...
> 
> _*Title:*_ A Three Hour Tour...
> 
> ...




APPROVED!

I also approved Shemeska's game and gave it the requested time slot of 2-7.  Shemmie, could you confirm that you want that slot because it puts yours an hour ahead of most of the afternoon slots and gives no lunch hour for morning players.  I'll be happy to fix it if there's been a mistake but I can leave it that way if you did this on purpose.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Or, "Man, that Brad Pitt has more ... snuffocity ... *sigh*"




It could get ugly.  That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I also approved Shemeska's game and gave it the requested time slot of 2-7.  Shemmie, could you confirm that you want that slot because it puts yours an hour ahead of most of the afternoon slots and gives no lunch hour for morning players.  I'll be happy to fix it if there's been a mistake but I can leave it that way if you did this on purpose.




I just entered the time wrong, so put it an hour later, 3-8, in line with the other afternoon games if you could


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I just entered the time wrong, so put it an hour later, 3-8, in line with the other afternoon games if you could




No problemo as they say in Spanish.  If "they" is the Terminator.


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It could get ugly.  That's all I'm sayin'.




Blanket party?


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Please don't tease the Henry.  He's a moderator and can edit your .sig to say something like, "Man, that Brad Pitt is just dreamy...*sigh*"
> 
> That is all.




Ah, Henry knows I love him. 

Seriously. I love him.


----------



## Torm (Dec 2, 2005)

*He'll never give up, he'll stay til the fight's won.....*

I just posted my game request:

Title: Real American Heroes

System: Feng Shui (Morning Slot: 9-2)

Backstory: 2006. Time has moved on. Promotions have been gained, new friends have been made, and some old friends have lost contact. Enemies have fallen, and new ones have arisen. But one thing is decidedly still true: G.I. Joe is the codename for America's daring, highly-trained special missions force. 

High level government officials have apparently been brainwashed, leading to their participation in acts of assassination, sabotage, and terrorism. The country's best minds in medicine and intelligence have examined, interviewed, and interrogated them, and determined that the common element seems to be a shopping mall in northern Illinois. Your task force has been assigned to investigate the mall, gather intel, and if possible, apprehend or otherwise stop those responsible. Go Joes!

Pre-selected and generated Joe PCs will be provided. The style of play will attempt to emulate a G.I. Joe cartoon episode, so action and adventure aplenty, but realism, not so much.


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah, Henry knows I love him.
> 
> Seriously. I love him.




HeyHeyHey! None of that Rel and der Kluge stuff going on, now!


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I just posted my game request:
> 
> Title: Real American Heroes
> 
> System: Feng Shui (Morning Slot: 9-2)




Let me just say, that this adventure was marvelous fun to playtest.  There's nothing like Blowing up a mall with... oops, I've said too much.


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I was always fond of his "low pressure sales tactics".  Meaning he might (might) look up from his x-box game and say "Hey" when you entered the store.
> 
> I started off having what I thought was good raport with the guy when he found out that I was a former RM writer.  We traded some stuff and all that.  But the last few months I've had little incentive to go in the place because he was so damn surly.  Me and all my friends shop almost exclusively at AF&G and my gaming group has nothing but good things to say about them.




That may be because he was accused of selling DCI cards to kids.  Although I will not get into that can of worms.  He was a very surly guy though.  My wife refused to enter his store because he made her so uncomfortable.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I haven't heard or noticed this but you'd be in a lot better position to see it than I would.  Does this have to do with them splitting away from Games Galore?




Nope.  There is only one Games Galore left these days and the sign just says "Games."  He has closed all the other stores.  He still has a decent relationship with the girls.

Sadly, there are two other stores who are very antagonistic towards AFNG.  I have had to report at least one of them to Wizards for their behavior towards me.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 2, 2005)

It looks like I'll have a little trouble with the website in terms of adding this Playtest I want to run. It's its own system. Sending an email, though, and I'll wait on the response!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 2, 2005)

Neal has really rocked and been uber helpful. Everything is up.

By the way, I'm giving away prizes to everyone that shows to compensate for the possibiity of the game running through both sessions. If we finish early, the prizes will still be awarded.


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I hate to disappoint but this time is going to be "None of the Above".  I'm running my Risus Misfit Superheroes game that I put together at the last minute and didn't get to use.  The players will get to play members of the United Nations Superheroes - Taskforce: Topeka.  Prepare to fight villany and terror in the Kansas heartland!
> 
> Never fear however.  *Both* Sky Galleons and Orcz! will be back for the April Game Day.




COOL! I'm really curious to see how it turns out. I won't be able to make it down until the spring game day, but I am certainly available as a resource if you need me. And come spring, I do hope to run my "Dances With Werewolves" game.

In other news, I finally have my Risus blog up. It's here.


----------



## Rel (Dec 4, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> COOL! I'm really curious to see how it turns out. I won't be able to make it down until the spring game day, but I am certainly available as a resource if you need me. And come spring, I do hope to run my "Dances With Werewolves" game.
> 
> In other news, I finally have my Risus blog up. It's here.




Well, after all the very nice things you've said about me on your new site, Tim, it looks like I'll be buying you dinner when you come here in April.   I'm bookmarking it!

Also, hopefully by the time the Game Day rolls around, I won't be a newb Risus GM.  I generally try and playtest my games at some point and this is especially true for a new system.  Speaking of which...

*Who here would be free for a Risus playtest game on Sunday December 18th during the afternoon before the DM Dinner at All Fun & Games?*


----------



## Einan (Dec 5, 2005)

Not to ruin a good thing, but can someone explain to me how the GameDay works?  When does it usually start, what's involved, when does it end and how do I sign up?  I live over in Durham and I've been meaning to snooker over for one of these but didn't know what was what.

Thanks!

Einan


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *Who here would be free for a Risus playtest game on Sunday December 18th during the afternoon before the DM Dinner at All Fun & Games?*




As far as I know, I'm able to go. I'll post or email you if something comes up.


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Also, hopefully by the time the Game Day rolls around, I won't be a newb Risus GM.  I generally try and playtest my games at some point and this is especially true for a new system.  Speaking of which...
> 
> *Who here would be free for a Risus playtest game on Sunday December 18th during the afternoon before the DM Dinner at All Fun & Games?*




Well I wish you the best on the 18th. As it turns out, I'll be playtesting "Dances With Werewolves" on the 17th for my group up here in the DC area. I'll have two players that are new to Risus, so it will be fun to see how they take to the system. And look for updates on my site in the coming weeks as I prepare for the session. 

FYI, the folks at the Risus Talk yahoo group love your character writeups.


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Not to ruin a good thing, but can someone explain to me how the GameDay works?  When does it usually start, what's involved, when does it end and how do I sign up?  I live over in Durham and I've been meaning to snooker over for one of these but didn't know what was what.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Einan




I'd be happy to.

The Game Day is a gathering of gamers of all stripes.  There are RPGs, boardgames, miniatures wargames, collectable card games, etc.  The ENWorld crowd here (myself included) has traditionally been most interested in the RPGs.

We have two 5 hour "slots" during which the games take place.  The "Morning Slot" starts at 9:00 AM and runs until 2:00 PM.  We take an hour for lunch and then the "Afternoon Slot" starts at 3:00 and runs until 8:00.  Afterwards we usually go out to dinner at Rock-Ola Cafe and chat about how much fun we had that day (which is usually a ton).  In addition there is usually a group who gets together on Friday night before the Game Day (which usually takes place on a Saturday) and has dinner and socializes.

That's the basics of it.  At the website linked above you can sign up to be a GM or a player.  Right now we're in the midst of GM Submissions wherein various GM's will submit games to run which are then approved by the moderators at the Game Day site (I'm one of them and Morgenes is the other).  On December 16th at approximately 5:00 PM, registration will open and players will be able to sign up for these games.

That's pretty much all there is to it.  I hope you'll come and join us!


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Well I wish you the best on the 18th. As it turns out, I'll be playtesting "Dances With Werewolves" on the 17th for my group up here in the DC area. I'll have two players that are new to Risus, so it will be fun to see how they take to the system. And look for updates on my site in the coming weeks as I prepare for the session.
> 
> FYI, the folks at the Risus Talk yahoo group love your character writeups.




I wish you could be here to give me some pointers but it's rather a long drive. j

How do I sign up for that Yahoo group?  I might like to post the full character writeups and get some feedback on those.


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> As far as I know, I'm able to go. I'll post or email you if something comes up.




I'll be in touch via this thread.  I may or may not still have your e-mail addy on my computer.


----------



## Einan (Dec 5, 2005)

Dig!  Thanks for the overview.  I'm putting it on my calendar right away.  About how many RPGs are usually run there and are new players to a system cool?  I have D&D3.x experience, but don't know Feng Shui for example (and the GI Joe game sounds hilarious.)

Einan


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 5, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> I'd like to try out Risus. Keep me on your watchlist, okay?




See my previous post if you don't have it.


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Dig!  Thanks for the overview.  I'm putting it on my calendar right away.  About how many RPGs are usually run there and are new players to a system cool?  I have D&D3.x experience, but don't know Feng Shui for example (and the GI Joe game sounds hilarious.)
> 
> Einan




In terms of total games, it varies.  I'd say it runs between 4 and 7 different games per slot on average.  There tend to be a lot of "different" games run at the NC Game Days.  You'll find plenty of uncommon systems (this time we've got at LEAST Grimm Tales, Feng Shui, D20 Future, and Risus going) and off the wall settings and premises.  This has generally meant that folks are quite tolerant of people who are new to the system.

I'd be strongly willing to be that Torm has no problems with Feng Shui newbs being in his game.  And I'm planning on giving a complete copy of the Risus rules (which total about 7 pages long) to everybody who plays in my game.

Just look at the part of the game where it says Beginner or Intermediate or whatever.  That should tell you if someone expects only experienced players.


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> See my previous post if you don't have it.




Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 5, 2005)

You're absotootin' welcome!


----------



## Henry (Dec 5, 2005)

Einan said:
			
		

> Dig!  Thanks for the overview.  I'm putting it on my calendar right away.  About how many RPGs are usually run there and are new players to a system cool?  I have D&D3.x experience, but don't know Feng Shui for example (and the GI Joe game sounds hilarious.)
> 
> Einan




Einan, if it eases your mind any, I was taught Feng Shui AT a gameday a year ago (by a poster named Jeph); I in turn rabidly brought it back home to Torm, and taught him and the rest of our group. In a way, with respect to this Gameday, it's making a return to its roots.  We picked up a book of it AFTER playing a session of it back home, it was that easy. It's obscenely easy to learn, unbelievably fun to play, and the G.I. Joe cartoons (indeed, any system where action is king and realism is secondary) are a perfect match for it.


----------



## Torm (Dec 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'd be strongly willing to be that Torm has no problems with Feng Shui newbs being in his game.



Absolutely. In fact, with newbs, I have the advantage of them not knowing when I'm playing fast and loose with the rules - something I sometimes do to facilitate the pacing and keep the fun going. Also, something Feng Shui seems kinda built for, anyway.


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I wish you could be here to give me some pointers but it's rather a long drive. j
> 
> How do I sign up for that Yahoo group?  I might like to post the full character writeups and get some feedback on those.




Man, I'd love to be there!

To join the group, go to Risus Talk and look for the "Join This Group!" option. You'll need to create an account on yahoo groups (at the top of the page you should see a "New User? Sign Up" link).


----------



## Rel (Dec 6, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Man, I'd love to be there!
> 
> To join the group, go to Risus Talk and look for the "Join This Group!" option. You'll need to create an account on yahoo groups (at the top of the page you should see a "New User? Sign Up" link).




I'm all signed up and stuff now.  I look forward to gathering a little more info to aid my weak Risus-fu.

And I've been meaning to ask, how is you newborn?  I hope that he and your wife are well and preparing to enjoy your first holiday season as a family with a kid.  For me it really makes Christmas a lot more fun.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It's obscenely easy to learn, unbelievably fun to play, and the G.I. Joe cartoons (indeed, any system where action is king and realism is secondary) are a perfect match for it.



I'm being tempted to try to wriggle "Brass Monkey, that Funky Monkey" into another Feng Shui game at this point.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> This bodes interesting times.  However, I'm torn on (A) signing up for Clueless in a Shadowrun game, should she run it, or Phil's Faded Glory. (_Faded Glory_.. that rings bells... wonder if I'm forgetting something...)
> 
> In other news, I intend to offer Spycraft and finally get to show this great system off - but this time, updated to the all-new 2.0 rules! I'll have more details soon.




Hm. With  multiple requests already... good lord I'm gonna have to run aren't I? Now to come up with a plot! *mentally crunching*


----------



## Belen (Dec 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, after all the very nice things you've said about me on your new site, Tim, it looks like I'll be buying you dinner when you come here in April.   I'm bookmarking it!
> 
> Also, hopefully by the time the Game Day rolls around, I won't be a newb Risus GM.  I generally try and playtest my games at some point and this is especially true for a new system.  Speaking of which...
> 
> *Who here would be free for a Risus playtest game on Sunday December 18th during the afternoon before the DM Dinner at All Fun & Games?*




I wish I could be there for the game, but I am going to be lucky to make it to the dinner.  Have you contacted the girls to set things up?  They'll need to reserve some game room space for you.


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And I've been meaning to ask, how is you newborn?  I hope that he and your wife are well and preparing to enjoy your first holiday season as a family with a kid.  For me it really makes Christmas a lot more fun.




Christy and Finley are doing just fine. They are currently getting some family time up in Michigan while I work one last week before going on paternity leave. I'm soooo excited for Christmas... though, to be honest, I'm looking forward to next year's Christmas more. A 3-month old doesn't get much out of the holiday other than a fascination with all the pretty lights. But mom and dad will still have a ball.


----------



## Rel (Dec 7, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I wish I could be there for the game, but I am going to be lucky to make it to the dinner.  Have you contacted the girls to set things up?  They'll need to reserve some game room space for you.




I was waiting a bit to see if I could round up enough players first.  From the looks of it, I may have to just wait until after Christmas to do my playtest.  I can still make the dinner and this way I don't have to hurry out of the Christmas brunch my aunt and uncle are having that day.

Sorry for the false alarm, AdamantineAngel.  Are you going to be in the area over the holidays?  I may see if I can get some portion of my regular gaming group together for the playtest but I doubt I'll have quite enough people.


----------



## Rel (Dec 7, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Christy and Finley are doing just fine. They are currently getting some family time up in Michigan while I work one last week before going on paternity leave. I'm soooo excited for Christmas... though, to be honest, I'm looking forward to next year's Christmas more. A 3-month old doesn't get much out of the holiday other than a fascination with all the pretty lights. But mom and dad will still have a ball.




It does indeed get more interesting as the years go on.  But I can still recall that first year after all the Grandparents had left and my wife and I were sitting on the couch with Samantha curled up in a blanket on our laps and feeling that "Christmas as a family" feeling for the first time.  It was wonderful.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 7, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Christy and Finley are doing just fine. They are currently getting some family time up in Michigan while I work one last week before going on paternity leave. I'm soooo excited for Christmas... though, to be honest, I'm looking forward to next year's Christmas more. A 3-month old doesn't get much out of the holiday other than a fascination with all the pretty lights. But mom and dad will still have a ball.




I need to make plans with you to come up and visit (or vice-versa, if you guys what to come down). I miss having you guys in town, and that Laura & I still not have met Finley is just unexcuseable on our part.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Sorry for the false alarm, AdamantineAngel.  Are you going to be in the area over the holidays?  I may see if I can get some portion of my regular gaming group together for the playtest but I doubt I'll have quite enough people.




I will be around, and it'll make me available for something else as well. Also, could you reciprocate by helping me find some people for the same playtest as I'm running for Gameday? I can send some materials if needed. As many playtests as I can do the better (as I'm trying to help my friend get this ready for publishing).


----------



## Rel (Dec 8, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I will be around, and it'll make me available for something else as well. Also, could you reciprocate by helping me find some people for the same playtest as I'm running for Gameday? I can send some materials if needed. As many playtests as I can do the better (as I'm trying to help my friend get this ready for publishing).




I'll see what I can do on rustling up some playtesters.  The only problem is that many of the usual suspects from my group will be out of town over the holidays.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for trying, whatever your result. I really appreciate it!

I'll be posting soon what the prize will be for doing the playtest at Gameday. I hope everyone's sitting on the edge of their seat dying to find out what!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 8, 2005)

Hear ye, hear ye!

For giving up both slots of your valuable Gameday, I am giving the following to each player for FREE:

The Shadow of Yesterday by Clinton R. Nixon! (author of the game we're playtesting)


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It does indeed get more interesting as the years go on.  But I can still recall that first year after all the Grandparents had left and my wife and I were sitting on the couch with Samantha curled up in a blanket on our laps and feeling that "Christmas as a family" feeling for the first time.  It was wonderful.




Indeed. It's going to be awesome. I do wish, however, that the grandparents lived in Virginia. We had to celebrate Christmas with them over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ethernaut (Dec 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I need to make plans with you to come up and visit (or vice-versa, if you guys what to come down). I miss having you guys in town, and that Laura & I still not have met Finley is just unexcuseable on our part.




Well get crackin' my man. I'm going to have lots of free time to entertain guests in the next month.


----------



## Henry (Dec 14, 2005)

A Bump, and news that I've added a Spycraft 2.0 game to the mix:



> Your Mission Control greets you quickly. “The Agency has received some dark news, and a marvelous opportunity. A contact going by the code name “Peregrine” has promised the L.A. Times the keys to a global conspiracy named “Archer”. In two days, Peregrine plans to turn over this information to a reporter and expose the whole affair.
> 
> “There is one major development: It’s not us. Agents busting a Shop safehouse recently uncovered documents that confirm this source; the Shop knows about this leak, and they seek Peregrine as well, which leads us to believe it is they who are the source of Peregrine’s “project.” If the Shop find and silence him, this window is closed to us.
> 
> ...




I decided to offer an afternoon game because currently there are only four games listed - plus, I'm really looking forward to showing off the new 2.0 Spycraft rules.


----------



## Rel (Dec 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> A Bump, and news that I've added a Spycraft 2.0 game to the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to offer an afternoon game because currently there are only four games listed - plus, I'm really looking forward to showing off the new 2.0 Spycraft rules.




Got you approved and table assigned.  I wish I could get a chance to play in that Spycraft game.  Maybe in April.


----------



## Belen (Dec 14, 2005)

Sunday, January 8:

I will be running a D&D one shot at All Fun and Games that day.  I thought it may be a good idea to hold another DM Council dinner that night from 6-10.  AFNG also wants to hold a RPG auction and that may be the day to do it.

Auction:  As they explained it to me, they would like people to bring in any RPG materials that you would like to get rid of.  You can then auction it off among the gamers there.  The store will take the cash, but give the owner a dollar for dollar store credit.  I think it is a great idea and could be a lot of fun and a good way to clean out your old stuff.  They will want a list and have you rate each book as to condition, so they can advertise.

What do you all think?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 14, 2005)

I have some old White Wolf stuff that I didn't think I'd ever get rid of. It sounds like a neat idea, I'll support it!


----------



## Rel (Dec 14, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Sunday, January 8:
> 
> I will be running a D&D one shot at All Fun and Games that day.  I thought it may be a good idea to hold another DM Council dinner that night from 6-10.  AFNG also wants to hold a RPG auction and that may be the day to do it.
> 
> ...




I'm so there!


----------



## reveal (Dec 14, 2005)

So is 5pm on the 16th 5pm EST? Also, do we sign up on the gameday site or here?


----------



## Henry (Dec 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> So is 5pm on the 16th 5pm EST? Also, do we sign up on the gameday site or here?




On the Gameday site. Make sure you have a login ID ahead of time. 5pm Eastern Time.


----------



## Rel (Dec 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> On the Gameday site. Make sure you have a login ID ahead of time.




What Henry said.  And do make sure that you have your ID ahead of time.  We've had the occasional problem with this in the past and if something goes awry we want to be sure there's time to get it fixed in advance.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 14, 2005)

[big bruiser guy from Trading Places that stood behind the trash talker]
Yeah!
[/bbgftptsbttt]


----------



## Old One (Dec 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> A Bump, and news that I've added a Spycraft 2.0 game to the mix:
> 
> I decided to offer an afternoon game because currently there are only four games listed - plus, I'm really looking forward to showing off the new 2.0 Spycraft rules.





This looks pretty cool...I might have to jump in on this one.

~ OO


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 15, 2005)

*My Games offered*

Well here is my two offerings for this game day.  the first is the morning and the second is the evening.  I may be convinced to switch them depending on schedualing and other people's desires.

Planescape - Vrock Feathers
This is an introductory Planescape adventure using the D&D 3rd Ed rules from www.planewalker.com.  The party is hired by a wizard in the city of doors to acquire a certain spell component, unfortunately that component is attached to a vrock.  Think you can handle it berk?

The game only requires paper, pencil and dice to play, as well as of coarse the player's imagination and a passing knowledge of D&D, and 3rd Edition.  Knowledge of the Planescape setting is not required.

Characters are going to be constructed at 4th level, or equivalent.

Shadow Run - Running in Genova 

	So chummer?   You think you're hot stuff and know what shadows are all about yeah?  You think you can run with the best of em, yeah?  Well round here things are done differently.  First of all our government is run by the anarchist and sprawl gangs, with the occasional intervention of a nosy wizworm or two.  Our markets would be run by gypsies and dealers; you can buy anything legal, as there are no laws here, cept those the anarchs feel like enforcing.  Yeah, the corps are here too, but they keep to themselves behind curtains of plasti-crete and steel, and we don't bother em when we can avoid it.  You see we rely on the corps for our power, and matrix connections.  We tap into theirs and in return we don't cause too much trouble for their little compounds and palaces in this sprawl.  Oh by the way, if you think that you've seen sprawl over in America, you're in for a surprise.  American cities are hundreds of years old, and really impressive, but ours have thousands of years behind them and believe me, many of these stone walls can talk and do a lot more than that.  You think the shadows of Seattle and the Americas are big?  Chummer, you think wrong.

	This is a ShadowRun 3rd Edition game set in Genova Italy, in what is known as the GeMiTo Sprawl using information outlined in the Shadows Over Europe source book.  Characters are generated by the priority system and will be pregened with player submissions possible pending prior approval by the gm.


----------



## Torm (Dec 15, 2005)

All those wishing to sign up for Shemeska's Planescape game - the line forms behind me.  

Shemeska - I saw that you said characters need to be generated to ECL 8. How do you feel about the Half-Celestial Template?

Also, should I use 3.0 or 3.5 rules, and what guidelines for starting funds/items?


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2005)

It's 5pm!

Registration hasn't been turned on yet. Oh, well, I wonder if hitting "Three Hour Tour" repeatedly is gonna hurt anything?


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

*Hey!*

My watch sez 5:05 PM...

How 'bout dem sign-ups!

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

*Why can't I register?*

So, it's 5:05 on the east coast and I'm trying to register for games.  When I click on the "register" icon, the site just takes me back to the home page.  What's up?

Must. . .play. . .Faded Glory


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It's 5pm!
> 
> Registration hasn't been turned on yet. Oh, well, I wonder if hitting "Three Hour Tour" repeatedly is gonna hurt anything?




Hehe...one can say the same for a certain Spycraft 2.0 game...!

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, we know it's not automated now... 

Just kidding, Neal. I was trying to sign up before leaving for work, though, because the next time I'll get to be on a PC is about 11pm tonight.


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> So, it's 5:05 on the east coast and I'm trying to register for games.  When I click on the "register" icon, the site just takes me back to the home page.  What's up?
> 
> Must. . .play. . .Faded Glory





It's all a grand conspiracy!

~ OO


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...one can say the same for a certain Spycraft 2.0 game...!
> 
> ~ OO




Or about both of them in alternating fashion.


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

Dang...

I have to go pick the kids up from daycare...

Back soon!

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2005)

Guys and Gals, I'll just have to check in later. It's 5:12 now and my wife'll be upset if I'm too late to pick her up (Christmas shopping tonight). Hopefully, there'll be slots open later.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> So, it's 5:05 on the east coast and I'm trying to register for games.  When I click on the "register" icon, the site just takes me back to the home page.  What's up?




Same here. I want me some Risus dammit!


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Dang...
> 
> I have to go pick the kids up from daycare...
> 
> ...




Where are your priorities?


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Same here. I want me some Risus dammit!




Mmmmmm. . .Risus.


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Where are your priorities?




Nakia,

Your right of course...just 5 more minutes !

~ OO


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Dang...
> 
> I have to go pick the kids up from daycare...
> 
> ...





I already got mine, but she's tugging on my sleeve begging for something to eat.

I fear I must relent and step away from the computer.



Eventually.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Glad I live in Central time.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess the real question is how long I will sit here and keep trying, given that my wife won't be home from work for a couple of hours and I can put off all responsibility until then.

Hopefully, it gets activated tonight, since I am travelling all day tomorrow.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I guess the real question is how long I will sit here and keep trying, given that my wife won't be home from work for a couple of hours and I can put off all responsibility until then.
> 
> Hopefully, it gets activated tonight, since I am travelling all day tomorrow.




I'll be pissed if I don't get in the games I want.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I guess the real question is how long I will sit here and keep trying, given that my wife won't be home from work for a couple of hours and I can put off all responsibility until then.




I hate you, nakia.   

My wife'll be home any minute and I'll have a tough time justifying myplace in front of the computer pushing the "Reload" button.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll be pissed if I don't get in the games I want.




You should be, since you are coming like 6,000 miles to play in the game day.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> You should be, since you are coming like 6,000 miles to play in the game day.




It's not that. If I was late and missed my turn, so be it. But I've been sitting here for a half hour and have jack to show for it.

BTW, what's supposed to happen after you click Register?


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I hate you, nakia.
> 
> My wife'll be home any minute and I'll have a tough time justifying myplace in front of the computer pushing the "Reload" button.




I'll still have to explain why I haven't packed for our trip tomorrow or cleaned up the bedroom like I was supposed to do.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's not that. If I was late and missed my turn, so be it. But I've been sitting here for a half hour and have jack to show for it.
> 
> BTW, what's supposed to happen after you click Register?




I forget what's supposed to happen, since I've only done this once before.

Stepping away from the computer to get a coke.  Save my spot.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> BTW, what's supposed to happen after you click Register?





There's a flourish of trumpets and confetti shoots out of your speakers, of course!


Or maybe it just takes you to a page confirming that you've taken a slot at the table.


It's definitely one of those two.



And, for what it's worth, this is the first year that I've been on the ball at sign-up time. The last two game days I only realized that sign-ups had started days after several games were already full. It's ironic that this should happen in light of my past histoy.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> And, for what it's worth, this is the first year that I've been on the ball at sign-up time. The last two game days I only realized that sign-ups had started days after several games were already full. It's ironic that this should happen in light of my past histoy.




It's not ironic.  God is punishing you.
 

(And me too, apparently, since I have been in the same boat).

The real question is how long I will keep trying before I say "to hell with it" and go start to pack.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> It's not ironic.  God is punishing you.
> 
> 
> (And me too, apparently, since I have been in the same boat).
> ...




If I can't register before I leave for work, I'm going to PM the admin there and tell him exactly what games I want to be in and that I better be in them since I was there at 5pm (4 CST).


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

I sent this to "Morgenes." Hopefully I'll get registered.



> I've been trying to pre-register for the last hour. Everytime I click on Register it just takes me back to the home page. Unfortunately, I have to step away from the computer for the next couple of hours and I don't want to miss out on available games.
> 
> If you would, would you please register me for the Grim Tales game from 9-2 and the Risus game from 3-8?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I sent this to "Morgenes." Hopefully I'll get registered.




I hope so!  Those are the games I'm trying to get into myself.  I'm going to keep on checking back. Good luck, reveal (and you, too Jon).


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I hope so!  Those are the games I'm trying to get into myself.  I'm going to keep on checking back. Good luck, reveal (and you, too Jon).




That's half the line-up I was hoping for as well. But upon further consideration, Old One is asking for players to bring both GrimTales and the Black Company Campaign Setting to the table and I have neither. Perhaps it's just as well that I'm unable to register.  :\ 

Anyway, I've reached my max for hitting reload. Time to step away and hope that there're still slots available when I return.

Later.


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

It's still not allowing me to register.


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey 

I'd like to shift my two games, basically do the afternoon one in the morning and the morning in the afternoon.  How do I do this?


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I hope so!  Those are the games I'm trying to get into myself.  I'm going to keep on checking back. Good luck, reveal (and you, too Jon).




Not that it matters. The freaking message is still sitting in my "outbox" on the site.  

Edit: I sent him an e-mail directly.


----------



## Old One (Dec 17, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> That's half the line-up I was hoping for as well. But upon further consideration, Old One is asking for players to bring both GrimTales and the Black Company Campaign Setting to the table and I have neither. Perhaps it's just as well that I'm unable to register.  :\
> 
> Anyway, I've reached my max for hitting reload. Time to step away and hope that there're still slots available when I return.
> 
> Later.




JP - 

That is just a "If ya got it, bring it" request...I will provide pre-gens and a cheat sheet.

~ OO


----------



## Torm (Dec 17, 2005)

Anger ..... rising. Power ..... building. Talking .... like...Shatner!

KHAAAAAAAAAAN!

(Registration _better_ open soon.  Smite smite smite smite smite)


----------



## Old One (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmm...

Since we still aren't up for registrations, my intent is to run my AM game and play in Henry's Spycraft 2.0...

~ OO


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

Pre-reg is open! I got in the games.


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2005)

Ugh.  Sorry about all this.  Bad time for me to go incommunicado for several hours I suppose.

I can only assume that Neal got caught up doing other things and didn't manage to get the registration turned on.  I just activated it and it appears to be working.  Let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks for your patience and understanding.

- The (mis)Management


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Sorry about all this.  Bad time for me to go incommunicado for several hours I suppose.
> 
> I can only assume that Neal got caught up doing other things and didn't manage to get the registration turned on.  I just activated it and it appears to be working.  Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> ...




Looks like you and me are spending the day together.


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

For some reason, Risus disappeared from the list of Events. I can see it under My Events as I registered for it, but not under the full list.

Edit: It's back now. Weird.


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Pre-reg is open! I got in the games.




Great job!  Now cancel your registration from my Risus game.  I already held you a slot open since you were coming from half way across the country.   That's why there were only 4 pre-reg seats available.


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> For some reason, Risus disappeared from the list of Events. I can see it under My Events as I registered for it, but not under the full list.
> 
> Edit: It's back now. Weird.




That was my fault and not that of the system.  I clicked on it to see if your pre-reg status had showed up (in order to tell you to cancel it) but I was still in "Admin Mode" so it edited the event and removed it until I approved it again.


----------



## reveal (Dec 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Great job!  Now cancel your registration from my Risus game.  I already held you a slot open since you were coming from half way across the country.   That's why there were only 4 pre-reg seats available.




Fine then!


----------



## Torm (Dec 17, 2005)

Went ahead and got myself, Henry, and Oncarou pre-regged. Whoo hoo!


----------



## nakia (Dec 17, 2005)

I got registered as well; Old One's game in the morning and Rel's Risus game in the afternoon!  Yeah!  

Now I can go to Texas.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks to timely assistance from the God of Duty, I got in.  It helps, knowing one of those. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Sorry about all this.  Bad time for me to go incommunicado for several hours I suppose.
> 
> I can only assume that Neal got caught up doing other things and didn't manage to get the registration turned on.  I just activated it and it appears to be working.  Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> ...





Oh, sure! Go turn on the registration and then "Oh, while I'm here, let me just register for Grim Tales." I saw your name on there and I think you did that on purpose, Rel. You evil plotter of evil things!

At least I got signed up for Henry's Spycraft again. 

Now the debate in my head is whether to sign up for d20 Future or gamble on one of the two walk-in spots in Grim Tales. I know BelenUmeria runs a good game, but I've got a hankerin' for something gritty. Hmmm... What will the voices in my head decide?


----------



## Riggs (Dec 17, 2005)

Crap, I check in at 9:30 and it's dead.

OO's game is locked out by 10.  WTF did I do dishes for?     

I know, OO put the seats at 4 once he detected my login!   

Hey Old One, what's with the 2 maybe seats?  As Jon mentioned, we can't let ourselves get pantsed out of other games too while we wait.  I'm interested in some other games too, but would like to practice the BCCS rules again before I run a BCCS, and to get to maybe play Verc again.  

And I will try to remember to bring my BCCS book even if I can't play this time.  


Lots of good games out there though--hoorah!


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2005)

If you've read the Demon Scorpion Story hour in Old One's .sig, you'll know what to expect. Belen's sci-fi, if it's as good as his apocalyptic modern games, is a blast, though! (I dunno if he gives out action points in the obscene amounts as he did when I played, though -- I burned through about thirty in a session! )


----------



## Old One (Dec 17, 2005)

Jon/Riggs:

Here is the deal with the 2 extra seats for my GT/BCCS game...

I have a couple of gaming buddies from Charlotte that may or may not make the trek up for the game, so I have "reserved" those 2 seats for them.  I am fairly confident one will make it, but the other just welcomed his 3rd child under 4 to the family and I don't know if he is going to get an all-day hall pass to come up, so I will probably have at least 1 empty chair.

Maybe we can hold a quick cage match to see which one of you gets it !  The other thing I am thinking is that I may just open up the other 2 seats to you guys and add a 7th PC if my buddy makes it up.  Lemme contact him this weekend and see what his status is...

Feel free to sign up for other games, but I will give you guys first shot if I open one or more slots up...

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Dec 17, 2005)

OO:  Ok I got ya.


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Crap, I check in at 9:30 and it's dead.
> 
> OO's game is locked out by 10.  WTF did I do dishes for?




Since it was your phone call that prompted me to check the website and get things activated, that's what we call "ironic".


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Since it was your phone call that prompted me to check the website and get things activated, that's what we call "ironic".




You DO realize that statement will probably get you one HECK of a noogie at your next game night.


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> You DO realize that statement will probably get you one HECK of a noogie at your next game night.




After what I've put their characters through for the last couple sessions I'm surprised that I haven't already gotten that or worse.

I've been avoiding wearing underwear to guard against the dreaded "nanowedgie".


Was that TMI?


----------



## Riggs (Dec 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Since it was your phone call that prompted me to check the website and get things activated, that's what we call "ironic".





Yes, I decided to not whine here, but that was not lost on me.  Or my wife either as she was sitting nearby.   

And Rel sits near the outside door we come in through on game night.  He's made that door stick often, but we regularly check 'ninja-style' whether this would be the night he slipped up and wore briefs and invited the nanowedgie.  We've lost a lot of men this way...  

Many bothans died just reading this...


----------



## Belen (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm.....I missed the drama, so I did not register until around 2ish on Saturday and I was more than able to get the games I want.

It looks like old one is popular!  

PS: Jon, I have both the BCCS and Grim Tales.  In the future, please feel free to borrow them if you really want to get in a game.

In the meantime, I am planning some wicked surprises by my sf game.  Wicked.


----------



## Rel (Dec 18, 2005)

For what it's worth, I'm not going to be able to make the DM Dinner tonight.  My mom's birthday is this week and tonight was the only night that she could get together for dinner.  Gotta take special care of mom's birthday when it's 2 days before Christmas! 

Y'all have fun without me.


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I'm not going to be able to make the DM Dinner tonight.  My mom's birthday is this week and tonight was the only night that she could get together for dinner.  Gotta take special care of mom's birthday when it's 2 days before Christmas!
> 
> Y'all have fun without me.




No worries.  It was not a bad evening.  We talked about the RPG auction and we were wondering if that may not be a good event to hold at gameday.  I'd love to talk with you about it.


----------



## Rel (Dec 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> No worries.  It was not a bad evening.  We talked about the RPG auction and we were wondering if that may not be a good event to hold at gameday.  I'd love to talk with you about it.




If you're going to be around during the holidays, I'm sure we could find time to do lunch somewhere.


----------



## Old One (Dec 19, 2005)

*Faded Glory Players...*

Jon Potter and Riggs,

Here is the deal...one of the reserved slots is definitely open.  I will let you guys thumb-wrestle for it (although Riggs did get Rel of his keister ).  I should know about the 6th slot in early January and will post then.

For Reveal, Rel, Henry, Nakia, Riggs and/or Jon and a player TBD...

We will be using the same PCs as last time, although I will probably tweak them a bit in level and/or gear.  I am acutally thinking about leveling them up a bit just to throw more shi...er, just to make it more challenging !

If you were in the last Faded Glory death-match and are interested in playing the same PC as last time, just let me know and I will reserve them for you.  As always, you are free to horse-trade PCs right up until game time.

For the casters (Vercinius and 'Fightin' Tony Bellicus), I am currently planning on using the modified BCCS magic system we used last time.  However, if the playtest rules for Wulf's upcoming GT magic is available before the Game Day, we will go with that instead.  I will try to have that decsion made at least a week prior to the game.

I will try to have a backgrounder and PCs out before January 1 so folks can review and ask questions.

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Dec 19, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> For Reveal, Rel, Henry, Nakia, Riggs and/or Jon and a player TBD...
> 
> We will be using the same PCs as last time, although I will probably tweak them a bit in level and/or gear.  I am acutally thinking about leveling them up a bit just to throw more shi...er, just to make it more challenging !
> 
> If you were in the last Faded Glory death-match and are interested in playing the same PC as last time, just let me know and I will reserve them for you.  As always, you are free to horse-trade PCs right up until game time.




Sign me up for the Brandis Tollhart once again!

"Fear the sword of the Empire!!"


----------



## Old One (Dec 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the Brandis Tollhart once again!
> 
> "Fear the sword of the Empire!!"




Done.

Just make sure you make good use of your...um...skills !

~ OO


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Jon Potter and Riggs,
> 
> Here is the deal...one of the reserved slots is definitely open.  I will let you guys thumb-wrestle for it (although Riggs did get Rel of his keister ).  I should know about the 6th slot in early January and will post then.




Great.  Steal my players.  Maybe I need to offer donuts at my game.  Here players...want a donut?


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you're going to be around during the holidays, I'm sure we could find time to do lunch somewhere.




Well, I am leaving on Thursday and I work in Durham.  Hmm....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 19, 2005)

Due to a major plumbing malfunction and water leak at my house this weekend, I missed signups until this morning. So no Grim Tales for me this time. 

But that leaves room for something new!  Hmm... d20 Future or Feng Shui. d20 Future or Feng Shui. I think I'm going to go with d20 Future this time. And Risus in the afternoon. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Old One (Dec 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Great.  Steal my players.  Maybe I need to offer donuts at my game.  Here players...want a donut?




Hehe...

You think I am bad with your players...just don't let me around your women !

[Bad Hungarian accent]How much for the little girl?  How much for the women?  Your women.  I want to buy them.  The little girls...your daughters...sell them to me.  Sell me your children.[/Bad Hungarian accent]

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Dec 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Due to a major plumbing malfunction and water leak at my house this weekend, I missed signups until this morning. So no Grim Tales for me this time.
> 
> But that leaves room for something new!  Hmm... d20 Future or Feng Shui. d20 Future or Feng Shui. I think I'm going to go with d20 Future this time. And Risus in the afternoon. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again!




CL -

Dang.  I knew someone was missing...hope the water leak didn't ruin anything important!

We'll miss ya at the GT/BCCS table...

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Great.  Steal my players.  Maybe I need to offer donuts at my game.  Here players...want a donut?




Why do I get an image of Fezzik asking if anyone wants a peanut?


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...
> 
> You think I am bad with your players...just don't let me around your women !
> 
> ...




Great.  I have to keep an eye out for you an Rel.  I am going to spend the entire gameday listening for "pretty eyes" comments and bad hungarian accents.

Just remember....you'll never know whether that donut has been laced with laxatives!


----------



## Henry (Dec 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the Brandis Tollhart once again!
> 
> "Fear the sword of the Empire!!"




...followed by _fwoop-fwoop-fwoop-CRASH!-**cat screeches**-clatter-clatter_


----------



## Rel (Dec 19, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> ...followed by _fwoop-fwoop-fwoop-CRASH!-**cat screeches**-clatter-clatter_




Let's leave the Halfling-Mating-Rituals out of this, shall we?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 19, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Dang.  I knew someone was missing...hope the water leak didn't ruin anything important!





Important? Nah, unless you consider 4 boxes of comic books important... only about $2000 worth, rough estimate.


----------



## Rel (Dec 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Important? Nah, unless you consider 4 boxes of comic books important... only about $2000 worth, rough estimate.




Ugh.  Sorry to hear that, CL.  But is that covered by insurance?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> But is that covered by insurance?




I don't know yet. Some of it probably will be, but we need to look at how much our premiums could go up, whatthey will cover, whatthey won't, and what the actual value of what we lost is going to be (the carpet in the room that was flooded and my comics). Unfortunatly, in all the rush to get stuff out of the room and off the wet carpet, we never took photographs of the wter damage, so we have no real "proof" that the leak occured, aside from the $5000 bill to replace all the plumbing in the house (which was something we were planning on doing, just not this weekend). Insurance definitly won't pay any of the plumbing, as that is specifically not covered.


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know yet. Some of it probably will be, but we need to look at how much our premiums could go up, whatthey will cover, whatthey won't, and what the actual value of what we lost is going to be (the carpet in the room that was flooded and my comics). Unfortunatly, in all the rush to get stuff out of the room and off the wet carpet, we never took photographs of the wter damage, so we have no real "proof" that the leak occured, aside from the $5000 bill to replace all the plumbing in the house (which was something we were planning on doing, just not this weekend). Insurance definitly won't pay any of the plumbing, as that is specifically not covered.




Make sure you rip up the carpet and padding to replace it.  I have lived with water damaged carpet and it is never the same and the smell leads to constant headaches.


----------



## Rel (Dec 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know yet. Some of it probably will be, but we need to look at how much our premiums could go up, whatthey will cover, whatthey won't, and what the actual value of what we lost is going to be (the carpet in the room that was flooded and my comics). Unfortunatly, in all the rush to get stuff out of the room and off the wet carpet, we never took photographs of the wter damage, so we have no real "proof" that the leak occured, aside from the $5000 bill to replace all the plumbing in the house (which was something we were planning on doing, just not this weekend). Insurance definitly won't pay any of the plumbing, as that is specifically not covered.




Yikes!  What a nightmare!

I hope life gets back to normal as soon as possible and I agree with BU about the carpet.  Replacing that will be a fairly trivial expense compared to the cost of the plumbing and lost household items.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Make sure you rip up the carpet and padding to replace it.  I have lived with water damaged carpet and it is never the same and the smell leads to constant headaches.




Yep, we are planning on doing that. New carpet will probably be next months big expense.


----------



## Toras (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like I'll be reprising Sir Head Explodedy for Planescape and kicking it Joe style this time.

I will be bringing my feng shui book and the random stuff to hit people with book.

Dibs on the Snake Eyes esque character.


----------



## reveal (Dec 20, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...
> 
> You think I am bad with your players...just don't let me around your women !
> 
> ...




Does this mean I have to wear a black suit?


----------



## Old One (Dec 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Does this mean I have to wear a black suit?




Only if you bring the right car & hat...!

~ OO


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 20, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be reprising Sir Head Explodedy for Planescape and kicking it Joe style this time.
> 
> I will be bringing my feng shui book and the random stuff to hit people with book.
> 
> Dibs on the Snake Eyes esque character.




*chuckle* A psion... *ponders* This will be interesting.

I'll have a list of the pre-gen PCs for my game up sometime this week.


----------



## Old One (Dec 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know yet. Some of it probably will be, but we need to look at how much our premiums could go up, whatthey will cover, whatthey won't, and what the actual value of what we lost is going to be (the carpet in the room that was flooded and my comics). Unfortunatly, in all the rush to get stuff out of the room and off the wet carpet, we never took photographs of the wter damage, so we have no real "proof" that the leak occured, aside from the $5000 bill to replace all the plumbing in the house (which was something we were planning on doing, just not this weekend). Insurance definitly won't pay any of the plumbing, as that is specifically not covered.




CL -

That sucks!  Water damage is a bad, bad thing...sorry to hear about your losses.  Hope your holidays cheer you up a bit more!

~ OO


----------



## Clueless (Dec 20, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> *chuckle* A psion... *ponders* This will be interesting.
> 
> I'll have a list of the pre-gen PCs for my game up sometime this week.





Dib's on...! Well. You know which one I've got dibs on. 
Planewalker claims dibs on your module writeup afterwards!


----------



## Torm (Dec 21, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'll have a list of the pre-gen PCs for my game up sometime this week.



Not sure if you missed my earlier post, but now that I'm signed up good and proper  , I'll try again:

I saw that you said characters need to be generated to ECL 8. How do you feel about the Half-Celestial Template?

Also, should I use 3.0 or 3.5 rules, and what guidelines for starting funds/items?

OR, do you prefer that everyone just use the pre-gens, now?


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 21, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Not sure if you missed my earlier post, but now that I'm signed up good and proper  , I'll try again:
> 
> I saw that you said characters need to be generated to ECL 8. How do you feel about the Half-Celestial Template?
> 
> ...




Half celestials are fine, as are half fiends. Alignment is up to you, and I won't set any restrictions of PC alignment, just so long as folks keep in mind that the other PCs might have issues in character if it comes up.

I'd prefer 3e, mostly because I'm more familiar with it versus a lot of the 3.5 changes. However I'm open to it if you lemme know what the differences are (in terms of the ecl cost and the differences in the template). I'm also open to changes in the template based on what specific type of celestial was involved.

Use level 8 in the DMG guidelines for starting funds, and purchase items according to that wealth level. Though it's highly unlikely (aka I never have), I might ixnay some items, so lemme approve them before the game.


----------



## Riggs (Dec 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Jon Potter and Riggs,
> 
> Here is the deal...one of the reserved slots is definitely open.  I will let you guys thumb-wrestle for it (although Riggs did get Rel of his keister ).  I should know about the 6th slot in early January and will post then.
> 
> ...




From a statement my attorney prepared for the Story Hour thread:

As for the slot left, I know Jon and I both want to play.  Jon chimed in here first and I had already chimed to Rel to make that possible, so legit cases both.

After dutiful consideration and deliberation, my client is willing to grant all rights to the 5th seat in the GT/BCCS game to Mr. Potter--on the condition that my client be granted rights to the possible 6th seat and if so, the play of Vercinius.   

I'd hate to get all random, though the D02 system know no limit.

If the seat is there, I want it (if you're early enough so Belen has plenty of warning), and if not, I will most happily let Belen smash my character out of vengeful spite.      I mean, play some future d20! 

Character ID is occasionally strong, and I'm used to Jon as Cpt. Umbrage and Belen as Budrajah in SG, hence my want to reprise Verc in like fashion. Else, I am pleased to d20F.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, well, one slot down. Who else will sign up for your newest favorite game, Face of Angels? Who else will get their own copy of _Shadow of Yesterday_ for free? Who, indeed?


----------



## Old One (Dec 21, 2005)

*GT/BCCS Backgrounder + PC Line-up*

Hey Gang,

For those planning on playing in the morning Grim Tales/BCCS Hybrid game...here are a couple of items.  A backgrounder is attached...and the PC line-up is as follows:

 Myrwyn of Eastenmarch (Caeldyn Fast 6/Tough 4): This elven-blooded lass is an experienced tracker and deadly archer.  Many have underestimated her due to her slight frame and delicate features, much to their eternal detriment [reveal].

 Brandis Tollhart (Halfling Fast 4/Smart 6): Quick, smooth and slippery, Brandis has a knack for getting into, and out of, trouble.  His blade has a habit of finding enemy vitals [Rel].

 S. Antonius Bellicus (Human Smart 10): A taciturn and haughty War Wizard, "Fightin' Tony" is can make even the toughest opponent pee his kilt [Henry].

 Vercinius of Osirian (Human Dedicated 5/Charismatic 5): Vercinius has the ear of Osirian the Lawgiver...always a good thing.  His quiet strength and ready mace support the team in time of need [Riggs].

 Boldric of the Brigantes (Human Strong 7/Tough 3]: Barbarian, galley slave, ex-gladiator, proficient killer, Boldric has done it all.  He was the only one to smile when given the mission...he owes the Corsairs payback for years of chained maritime servitude [Currently Unassigned].

 Maxian of Tyrial (Human Strong 3/Dedicated 7):  The "Hammer of the Sythians" is a fearsome opponent...even to non-Sythians.  His service in the name of Emor and Arch-Angel Tyrial has been exemplery [nakia].
If you want to throw your name into the ring for a particular PC, please let me know.  I am giving first crack to any returning players that want to play the same PC, but horse-trading and bribes are encouraged.  Rel has already picked up _Brandis_...what about Nakia & Henry?  Reveal, if you have a strong preference on a PC, let us know...since you are traveling across the frozen tundra to play !

Also, Jon Potter and Riggs...lemme know what you want to do (my apologies to Belen for attempted player-napping  ).

I will have a revised set of table rules and AP usage prepped soon.  Also, I am going to pick up Wulf's "Mythic Heroes" PDF and probably template each of the PCs with one of the archetypes...seems like a good add-on!

More soon...

~ OO


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2005)

BelenUmeria-

Will you have pregen PCs for us for d20 Future, or should we make our own? I don't have the Future book, but may be able to get a copy before the gameday, but no promises.


----------



## Riggs (Dec 21, 2005)

Buried in my last post, I said I'd let Jon have the seat if I was auto-6th if that came open.  If so I want Verc.


----------



## reveal (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll play with whatever is put in front my face. 

waitaminute


----------



## Old One (Dec 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll play with whatever is put in front my face.
> 
> waitaminute




Careful, Rel's name isn't "Face-Dancer" for nothing...

~ OO


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> If the seat is there, I want it (if you're early enough so Belen has plenty of warning), and if not, I will most happily let Belen smash my character out of vengeful spite.      I mean, play some future d20!
> 
> Character ID is occasionally strong, and I'm used to Jon as Cpt. Umbrage and Belen as Budrajah in SG, hence my want to reprise Verc in like fashion. Else, I am pleased to d20F.





Riggs, I'm happy to step out of your way on this one. My portrayal of Boldric was lackluster in the first Faded Glory Game Day game. I read Henry's Story Hour write up of the last game and Vercinius definitely deserves another chance to have you at the helm.

So: I hereby withdraw myself from any consideration for the open seat in Old One's game. Or somesuch.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Careful, Rel's name isn't "Face-Dancer" for nothing...




Oh, and I almost forgot.

GAH! Horrible, Horrible image. I'm going to have to wash my cerebellum with bleach. Where's a nice brain-eating mind flayer when you need one?


----------



## reveal (Dec 22, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Oh, and I almost forgot.
> 
> GAH! Horrible, Horrible image. I'm going to have to wash my cerebellum with bleach. Where's a nice brain-eating mind flayer when you need one?




I'm sure Rel would be happy to lay a tentacle on your head.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm sure Rel would be happy to lay a tentacle on your head.




ACK! You're not helping!


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> ACK! You're not helping!




He seldom does.


Edit:  And yes, this is what I wasted my 6,000th post on.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Henry, one of the guys in our gaming group sent me a link to this page  showing commando style hand signals.  I thought you might want to have players in your Spycraft game practice these for added realism.


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Henry, one of the guys in our gaming group sent me a link to this page  showing commando style hand signals.  I thought you might want to have players in your Spycraft game practice these for added realism.





I got some signs for ya!

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel,

I've got an idea for your Risus playtest. Email me when you can.
mark.causey@gmail.com


----------



## Belen (Dec 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> BelenUmeria-
> 
> Will you have pregen PCs for us for d20 Future, or should we make our own? I don't have the Future book, but may be able to get a copy before the gameday, but no promises.




I will have pregens for everyone.  I should be posting the descriptions after xmas.  If anyone wants to throw out a character idea, then feel free.


----------



## Henry (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I thought you might want to have players in your Spycraft game practice these for added realism.





Thank God I have a remote office -- the uncontrolled snickering and laughter would have forced me to explain myself. 


Oh, and Antonius Bellicus is mine.

Period.


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Thank God I have a remote office -- the uncontrolled snickering and laughter would have forced me to explain myself.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Antonius Bellicus is mine.
> ...




Done.

~ OO


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I will have pregens for everyone.  I should be posting the descriptions after xmas.  If anyone wants to throw out a character idea, then feel free.




Jayne.

Or, depending on Tech level, how about a robot.

Or a cyborg! Yeah, now we're talkin'! A cyborg!



With Jayne's personality.


----------



## nakia (Dec 22, 2005)

nakia will gladly play with the Hammer of the Sythians again.

It's a nice soft pitch, right over the plate. . .


----------



## reveal (Dec 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> nakia will gladly play with the Hammer of the Sythians again.
> 
> It's a nice soft pitch, right over the plate. . .




I'll let Rel handle this one.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll let Rel handle this one.




There's really no need for insults.  I was there when Nakia was playing Maxian and he did an excellent job.  He not only played well but seemed to have a great time doing it.  I've rarely seen such a smile on anyone's face as Nakia's did while Maxian "Hammered the Sythians"....



Spoiler



in the butt!


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> nakia will gladly play with the Hammer of the Sythians again.
> 
> It's a nice soft pitch, right over the plate. . .




Hehe...

Done.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll let Rel handle this one.




Alright, reveal...down to two...gotta a preference?

~ OO


----------



## reveal (Dec 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Alright, reveal...down to two...gotta a preference?
> 
> ~ OO




Nope.


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Nope.





Alrighty then...since I know your a tough guy (according to Rel, that is  ), how about playing a tough girl?  I think this scenario might be a bit friendlier to her than the last one...

~ OO


----------



## reveal (Dec 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Alrighty then...since I know your a tough guy (according to Rel, that is  ), how about playing a tough girl?  I think this scenario might be a bit friendlier to her than the last one...
> 
> ~ OO




As long as I don't have to put up with any sexist comments at the table, sure.


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> As long as I don't have to put up with any sexist comments at the table, sure.




Hmmm...I will be fine...but we might need to put a muzzle on Rel and break out the electric cattle prod...

For "training", of course, minds out of the gutter...  !

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2005)

Dave, can you confirm/update the Auction thing?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> As I mentioned in the prequel thread, I just submitted to run a Feng Shui-based G.I. Joe one-off that I ran with a great deal of success for a local group last Christmas.




Sounds weird.....   

I might be interested, assuming I can get off work and get there!

Edit: Curses! It's full! Torm, if you can, save me one of those 2 slots, please!


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I will be fine...but we might need to put a muzzle on Rel and break out the electric cattle prod...
> 
> For "training", of course, minds out of the gutter...  !
> 
> ~ OO




I have no idea where you're getting the concept that I might make lewd jokes what with reveal playing a female character and my character being a halfling who is constantly at eye level with her...quiver.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I have no idea where you're getting the concept that I might make lewd jokes what with reveal playing a female character and my character being a halfling who is constantly at eye level with her...quiver.




Like Dr. Ruth is eye level with a ... scabbard.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> They were sorry to see him go, despite the fact that he and his friend vowed to put them out of business and constantly complained that the ladies were not "true" gamers.  Bobbie plays Magic and Viv plays D&D, Vampire, Warhammer etc.  Not sure how they can be classified as anything but true gamers.
> 
> One thing I have found is that several of the other stores in the area are very negative towards AFNG and seem to be making some very personal comments about them.  I have even had some store owners ask me to spy on them and offer free books.




Heck, if I wasn't an hour away, I'd go to their store. Since they're regulars at Stellarcon (in High Point this year-free plug!!   ) and I do chat with Richard about various stuff, including about a friend of mine.   And watched him and his wife play some sort of card game (don't recall it-new one on me!) while I sat with another Richard and chatted with him to stay awake while he ate a late dinner at ConCarolinas (in Charlotte). He's a great guy!

Those other stores can go bite something rabid, IMO!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I got some signs for ya!
> 
> ~ OO




Or should we say one sign that can become a matching pair upon request? 

A new meaning to our company's slogan: "SHOW ME THE CHICKEN!!!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I have no idea where you're getting the concept that I might make lewd jokes what with reveal playing a female character and my character being a halfling who is constantly at eye level with her...quiver.




Hmm.....


Hmm.............

Oh, forget it.... 



A little birdy told us, is that it? ::whistles innocently::


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

*GT/BCCS Players*

Riggs, Rel, Henry, reveal and Nakia,

I will be using the new "Mythic Heroes" additions to GT for our game.  It is a great add-on to GT and if you currently GM (or plan on GMing) a low(er) magic game, consider picking it up.

I am going to touch base with Wulf and see if I can snip and paste from the PDF to provide handouts of relevant items to make things run smoothly.  Let's just say that at 10th level, you are going to be able to do *A LOT* with APs under these very cool rules.

More to follow...

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Dec 23, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> So: I hereby withdraw myself from any consideration for the open seat in Old One's game. Or somesuch.




Jon, you have out-honorabled me considerably.  Thanks for the seat. See you in Spycraft.

I saw OO had me in for Vercinius already, so things are set except for me telling the forum here to get ready to snap up Belen's Fd20 seat "GO!!". 

OO I will assume I don't have to register on the gameday site then?

OO: Cool on the Mythic addition--I don't mind if you put pepperoni on top of our rules but I cast my meaningless vote for keeping the BCCS magic in place.  I know, it's not a democracy, but it lets me check on my shift button typing BCCS again.

mmm pepperoni.

Speaking of pepperoni (not that way, sheesh guys let me finish!),
Tonight I order 2 pizzas from Domino's.  40 mins and they arrive, I pay the guy and sit. Turns out I got someone else's 2 mediums order and so I call and tell Domino's. I get the mgr and he apologizes and says he'll have them make my correct order and give me my money back--without any arguing by me at all.  So about an hour later I got nothing, so I call and the guy apologizes again, sends it out and it arrives within 10mins.  Now we ate the wrong order, and so basically I got 4 mediums, my money back and 2 coupons for larges for free as well.  I didn't even raise my voice.  It's a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Rel (Dec 23, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Now we ate the wrong order, and so basically I got 4 mediums, my money back and 2 coupons for larges for free as well.  I didn't even raise my voice.  It's a Christmas Miracle!




Does this mean we'll be eating well at the LAN Party on the 28th?!


----------



## Old One (Dec 23, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> OO I will assume I don't have to register on the gameday site then?
> 
> OO: Cool on the Mythic addition--I don't mind if you put pepperoni on top of our rules but I cast my meaningless vote for keeping the BCCS magic in place.  I know, it's not a democracy, but it lets me check on my shift button typing BCCS again.




Correct.  The seat is yours...no need to register.  

I did get permission from Wulf to make handouts for the game, but if you want to get a better feel for what Mythic Heroes is/does, check here: Mythic Heroes Discussion and here: Mythic Heroes Demo from RPGnow

As far as the BCCS Magic System vs. the GT system in development, I will probably stick with the BCCS system.  I will have to make a couple of tweaks to the Mythic Heroes rules, but that is fine.

Have a great holiday!

~ OO


----------



## Torm (Dec 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Edit: Curses! It's full! Torm, if you can, save me one of those 2 slots, please!



Done and done.


----------



## Riggs (Dec 23, 2005)

Rel:  Does "Christmas Miracle" and "Government Cheese" sound the same?      But, if my family doesn't use them, I'll be bringing those coupons!

OO:  cool.  cool.  Woot!


----------



## TogaMario (Dec 23, 2005)

I wish I were still living in Raleigh, so GameDay would be extremely easy for me. I still want to go, though! Maybe I can take that Friday off, too. Henry, what are you doing for that weekend as far as room and board?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 23, 2005)

OldOne, I'd like to help you with your game. Can you email me?
mark.causey@gmail.com


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 24, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Done and done.




Thanks, amigo! 

Now to threaten work with what would happen if they don't let me off and I end up ticking off a deity.....


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been given some good advice, and followed through.

My Face of Angels game has been shifted to the afternoon slot, and may run late. This will allow anyone with a free afternoon slot to try it out and not feel restricted to losing both slots. I hope this allows some more individuals a shot at getting a free game just for helping my friend playtest his newest game!


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Dave, can you confirm/update the Auction thing?




Yes.  They want to hold it at game day though, so all of you can participate.  I still need to get with Rel about that one.  I will be at the game store tonight, if that helps, Rel.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Yes.  They want to hold it at game day though, so all of you can participate.  I still need to get with Rel about that one.  I will be at the game store tonight, if that helps, Rel.




How late will you be there? I'd like to stop by, myself. Can we coordinate?


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> How late will you be there? I'd like to stop by, myself. Can we coordinate?




I will be there from around 5:30pm until close.  It is my wife's game night, so we'll be playing D&D, but I can get away to talk if needed.


----------



## Rel (Dec 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Yes.  They want to hold it at game day though, so all of you can participate.  I still need to get with Rel about that one.  I will be at the game store tonight, if that helps, Rel.




What time are you going to be there?  There is a chance that I could swing by for a few minutes to chat about this.  It wouldn't be for long though since tonight is a date night for Mrs. Rel and I after I drop Samantha off at my mom's house.

As a heads up, I'm not against having the auction at Game Day.  But I see a couple of challenges that we'd need to figure out:

1) Time.  This strikes me as something that could take a while.  I don't know how others feel, but I don't really want to have to skip one of the sessions to participate in the auction.  We clearly can't do it before the Game Day in the morning, lunchtime is probably not long enough (especially with how many morning games run into the lunch hour) and afterwards it cuts into dinnertime when we're already eating pretty late as it is.

2) We're having a pretty good sized group coming in from out of town this time.  I'm sure these folks would enjoy participating in the auction but since the proceeds of your sales are store credit then it makes it tough on those who don't live around here.

As I've typed this, a possible solution comes to mind:  We could do the auction on Friday night as part of the dinner.  I think that combining socializing and eating pizza with the event would make it fun, it could run as late as the girls wanted to keep the store open and the out of towners could spend their store credit right then and there.

If it doesn't work out to get together this evening, shoot me an e-mail, BU and we'll set up a time to meet or talk on the phone.  I'd like to get this figured out sooner than later.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 27, 2005)

I may come by and say Hi at this point still. Rel, keep me informed so that we can playtest Risus for you.


----------



## Rel (Dec 27, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I may come by and say Hi at this point still. Rel, keep me informed so that we can playtest Risus for you.




My plan is still to run this on the afternoon of the 8th at AF&G.  If I can get by there today I'll ask the ladies to hold me table.  Any and all folks reading this thread, I've got 4 available slots in that game if you'd like to participate.  I'm assuming that AA wants one of them but that leaves 3.


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I will be there from around 5:30pm until close.  It is my wife's game night, so we'll be playing D&D, but I can get away to talk if needed.




Rel:  See above.

Friday night if Magic night at the store.  I doubt that they will be able to have the auction there at that time.  It is not critical that we do it on gameday, but I thought it could be nice.


----------



## Rel (Dec 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel:  See above.
> 
> Friday night if Magic night at the store.  I doubt that they will be able to have the auction there at that time.  It is not critical that we do it on gameday, but I thought it could be nice.




Once I hear from my mom about what time she wants the munchkin I'll know whether I can make it by the store.  Will one or both of the owners be there?

I'm open to suggestions on how we might fit the auction into Game Day.  The only other thing I could think of is doing it as a "silent auction" where people could stop by throughout the day to jot down bids and have the results briefly announced at the end of Game Day.  That still doesn't address the out-of-towners issue but maybe some of them could stop at the store the next day before they leave.


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Once I hear from my mom about what time she wants the munchkin I'll know whether I can make it by the store.  Will one or both of the owners be there?
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on how we might fit the auction into Game Day.  The only other thing I could think of is doing it as a "silent auction" where people could stop by throughout the day to jot down bids and have the results briefly announced at the end of Game Day.  That still doesn't address the out-of-towners issue but maybe some of them could stop at the store the next day before they leave.




Viv will be there.  She plays in Christy's game.


----------



## reveal (Dec 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions on how we might fit the auction into Game Day.  The only other thing I could think of is doing it as a "silent auction" where people could stop by throughout the day to jot down bids and have the results briefly announced at the end of Game Day.  That still doesn't address the out-of-towners issue but maybe some of them could stop at the store the next day before they leave.




Another suggestion would be to post the auction items sometime before Gameday. That way, us "out-of-towners" can view what's up for bid prior to Gameday and bring the cash we are willing to spend on the item.


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Another suggestion would be to post the auction items sometime before Gameday. That way, us "out-of-towners" can view what's up for bid prior to Gameday and bring the cash we are willing to spend on the item.




The girls mentioned that they will want people to send a list by Sunday, Jan. 8.  The list should include condition (Mint, Very Good, Good, Fair, Poor) for each item and the auction price.  For example, do you want a starting price or do you want people to just start bidding on it.

They will compile the list and make it available before the auction day.  I am hoping to get the final details from Viv tonight.


----------



## Rel (Dec 27, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> The girls mentioned that they will want people to send a list by Sunday, Jan. 8.  The list should include condition (Mint, Very Good, Good, Fair, Poor) for each item and the auction price.  For example, do you want a starting price or do you want people to just start bidding on it.
> 
> They will compile the list and make it available before the auction day.  I am hoping to get the final details from Viv tonight.




I just got word that we need to drop off Samantha later than 6:30.  I may be able to work things such that my wife takes her over to Mom's while I meet you guys at the store for a brief chat.  I'll have to see how that flies.


----------



## Rel (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, it looks like we're going to stop in at AF&G for a few minutes on the way to moms.  I don't want to disrupt Alenda's game but it looks like we'd get there around 6 if that's ok.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll get my groceries and be at AF&G at 5:30pm. See y'all there.

BTW, I'm bringing most of my Christmas gaming goodies that I can't wait to show off.


----------



## Belen (Dec 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ok, it looks like we're going to stop in at AF&G for a few minutes on the way to moms.  I don't want to disrupt Alenda's game but it looks like we'd get there around 6 if that's ok.




Cool.  We'd be happy to see you all.


----------

